

Ask HN: How can somebody  register a file format such as ".xyz" - gsivil

Is it possible to register a name for  file format such as ".mp7" or names like that?
======
wmf
No, but you can register a MIME type with IANA and your magic with Christos
Zoulas. <http://www.iana.org/assignments/media-types/>
<http://www.darwinsys.com/file/>

------
nkassis
You don't need to register file format extensions, usually it's standardized
by usage. The common ones are recognized by your operating system but
applications you install ask the system the application with certain file
formats.

For example on windows here is how the file type associations are done with an
installer : <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/k3bb4tfd(VS.80).aspx>
(look for the heading creating a file association)

